# second hand moving 4-5 seconds at a time



## adewind (May 12, 2008)

My friend's quartz Tag has recently started moving its second hand 5 seconds at a time. Does this just mean it needs a new battery?


----------



## tjfreemanjr (May 30, 2008)

I had a friend's Luminox that did the exact same thing and it was an almost dead battery like you said.


----------



## Smeg (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes - battery end of life indicator.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes, you have been warned. Soon it will stop all together...


----------

